
Manipulating the YouTube Algorithm [video] - johanj
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PGm8LslEb4
======
theNJR
The first half of the video, about these similar robot narrated news stories,
has been talked about before. I had been trying to understand how it was done,
and this video dives into it. Important watch, surprised this isn’t getting
much love here!

